# Any Labrabull or Pitador owners?



## Divinity84 (Feb 15, 2012)

This is the first time I've had a mixed breed dog. My Bella is currently 2 months old and an absolute sweetheart. I was just curious if there are any special tips to training/raising this breed.


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

Lots of exercise and a good sense of humor! Most likely, your pup will have a lot of energy!

Very cute! Enjoy!


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

It's not necessary to find others in the breed, as pup is a mixed breed dog. She is an individual in a very large confused gene pool. This does in no way make her a bad pup, just train her as the individual she is, be patient and have fun. Good luck.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

Both Labs and Pits are strong, energetic pups with a great love of people and a high threshold for pain. You don't ever need to punish them ( a stern look or turning your back may be adequate). 
1. Your pup needs to chew - get a Kong (or two) and a hard rubber bone. Start with small ones, and in 4 mos get some larger ones... the small ones will probably be worn out.
2. Your pup will probably use you as a chew toy - may have already started. Check out the Sticky: The Bite Stops Here in the new dog owner section, to learn about Bite Inhibition.
3. Introduce your pup to lots and lots of friendly people. And, after she's had all 3 sets of his shots, socialize her with lots of friendly dogs. Labs and Pit both like to wrestle and "fight" with other dogs. If you can find a friend that has the same energy, you'll find that your pup will grow calmer and sweet... the more chances she has burn up energy playing with other dogs.
4. Start training her now - Sit, Down, Come, etc. 
5. See if she likes water - digging in her water dish, drinking from the faucet, playing with water from the hose, swimming, etc.


----------



## kandycerm (Feb 20, 2012)

I fostered a Pit/Lab mix. They're amazingly sweet dogs (that comes from both the Pit and the Lab). 
You'll definitely want a Kong (buy a black one. Both breeds are strong chewers.)
Crate training would be best (especially if you don't want to lose your favorite pair of shoes!)
Invest in bully sticks, tough toys, and stuffing-free toys.
Go to puppy training classes. They're great for socialization as both Pits and Labs are extremely friendly dogs that sometimes forget the right way to greet other dogs.
Exercise her to no end! They're very high energy and you'll definitely want to tire her out as much as possible. 

Pits and Labs are both extremely eager to please so get started on training as soon as you can.


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

The sad thing about anything mixed with Pit Bull, is that your dog will be judged as a Pit Bull even though it's a mix. So keep that in mind as you travel or move or really do anything in your daily life. No one will see your dog as a Lab mix, it will always be a Pit mix. Therefor, Please be the most responsible owner you can be. First of all, check your local city/county bi-laws on Pit Bull laws to make sure you don't have any surprise laws that will make your life a nightmare. Also if you live in an HOA you want to make sure that your dog is allowed in your HOA. Having a Pit Bull mix of any sort is a BIG responsibility. People see the breed in a different light thanks to media biasness. Make sure you get into obedience classes and get a CGC (Canine Good Citizen) on your dog. Also NEVER allow your dog to run loose or escape your yard. It's can easily mean death to your dog. Pits and Pit mixes do not get second chances, so make sure you set your dog up for success.


----------



## Divinity84 (Feb 15, 2012)

Darkmoon: Yea, I had my first experience with the people judging the other day. I made the mistake of saying lab/pitt mix and I got the "look". hankfully many people dont see the pit in her yet, so I just say that she's a lab mix. 

I've got her set up for obedience classes in two weeks. I've never heard of a CGC, but I will look into it. Thanks.


----------



## kandycerm (Feb 20, 2012)

I had a little girl run inside her house and say "Mommy I'm scared of pit bulls!" as I walked by with my foster. Her mother just comforted her like it was a normal fear. Made me extremely angry. Then you have the kids who make you smile by running up to you to ask if they can pet your dogs, to which I told them of course. My foster was raised with kids and so she loved them and knew how to be gentle around them. The kids only complaint was that her tail hurt because it was wagging so fast! Pits have a bad rep because people make it that way. So go out and be an advocate. Let people see how amazing and sweet she is and then surprise them by saying she's a pitbull. My foster changed more than a few people's minds about pits.


----------



## Divinity84 (Feb 15, 2012)

Amen Kandycerm!  I'm teaching my girls how to act around our dog, along with other peoples dogs. It does make me smile when you come across children that know how to properly act around other people's dogs.....probably because it's so rare.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Your dog isn't a breed, she's a mix. 

I think everyone has given good advice like training, socialization, breed prejudice. 

I can only add be aware of potential health problems like hip dyplasia, CCL injury.....

If she came from a breeder try to find out as much as you can about her family. 

Oh yeah and post plenty of pics please.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Divinity84 said:


> Darkmoon: Yea, I had my first experience with the people judging the other day. I made the mistake of saying lab/pitt mix and I got the "look". hankfully many people dont see the pit in her yet, so I just say that she's a lab mix.
> 
> I've got her set up for obedience classes in two weeks. I've never heard of a CGC, but I will look into it. Thanks.


CGC is basically a test to prove the dog has down the basic manners. Walk on a loose leash, sit on command, down on command, stay with a friendly stranger for 3 minutes without freaking out, let a stranger touch their ears, front feet and down their back to their tail, stay on command while the handler walks 20 feet away and back, walk nicely past another dog and handler (like passing someone on the street), let a person greet their handler without jumping or going nutso, and let a person pet them without jumping or nipping. 

At the place I take the dogs, they do a "STAR" puppy class and then a basic obedience course (which includes the CGC test).

My foster Pit is taking the CGC test tomorrow after completing an 8 week basic obedience course which was GREAT and VERY useful. We are now in intermediate obedience and I plan to continue with formal training for as long as I have her with me. For a misunderstood, high energy breed with a mixed reputation, obedience is very important. But honestly, it also just makes the dog that much more of a good companion and that much more fun-- walks in the park are better without the dog pulling, visiting friends is better without the dog jumping etc. 

To follow on Darkmoon's comment- you also need to check that your insurance (renters OR homeowners) does not have any breed restrictions. For any dog owner of any breed, I would suggest the highest personal liability coverage typically available. When I checked with my (national) insurance provider, the difference between their lowest coverage and the highest was something like $50/year in premiums so it is well worth it (not just if the dog bites... if the dog even trips someone on your property and they fall and break an arm for example).


----------



## jersey_gray (Dec 8, 2011)

I have a Lab/Pittie mix-I will NEVER call her silly names like "Labrabull" or "Pitador"! Sorry, big pet peeve of mine. Expect to have a very energetic dog on your hands. My dog was a big overgrown puppy for many years  My suggestion would be to simply write Lab cross or Lab mix on any paperwork rather than Lab/Pit mix. That's what I do when I register my dog. No BSL in my area but I worry about it happening.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

jersey_gray said:


> I have a Lab/Pittie mix-I will NEVER call her silly names like "Labrabull" or "Pitador"! Sorry, big pet peeve of mine. Expect to have a very energetic dog on your hands. My dog was a big overgrown puppy for many years  My suggestion would be to simply write Lab cross or Lab mix on any paperwork rather than Lab/Pit mix. That's what I do when I register my dog. No BSL in my area but I worry about it happening.


Definitely follow the above advice. Need pics like to see what the rascal looks like.


----------



## Chance2012 (Dec 19, 2012)

I have a Pitt/Lab mix, I was at the bark park when a gentleman told me. I was told when I rescued Chance he was a Pointer mix, I love him and he would have come home with me either way. I was told by my girlfriend who has a young son that the "dog" was not allowed at her home or around her son do to his mix. Chance is a wonderful dog, playful and full of energy. I run with him and send him to daycare one a week for socialization, everybody who works there tells me how playful and friendly he is. The stigma is exactly that; stigma! IMG_0121.jpg He makes me laugh everyday...thank you for creating the page.


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

Chance2012 said:


> I have a Pitt/Lab mix, I was at the bark park when a gentleman told me. I was told when I rescued Chance he was a Pointer mix, I love him and he would have come home with me either way. I was told by my girlfriend who has a young son that the "dog" was not allowed at her home or around her son do to his mix. Chance is a wonderful dog, playful and full of energy. I run with him and send him to daycare one a week for socialization, everybody who works there tells me how playful and friendly he is. The stigma is exactly that; stigma! IMG_0121.jpg He makes me laugh everyday...thank you for creating the page.


Your dog does not look like a pit/lab mix. Looks more like a beagle/lab mix.


----------



## dacapedcrusader (Apr 4, 2013)

Hey, I'm writing pretty late but just incase anyone on the web wants my input on a labrabull Pitador. I couple of years back (maybe 4 or 5 years ago) I was hanging out with friends and a friend of mine came up with this little brown (what I thought was a) pitbull. and eventually I got my mom to let me keep it (I was about 16 at the time). 


I'd highly recommend these breeds of dogs because there very family friendly. For the most part they can be indoor dogs, once you set the standards ( I.E. don't eat the furniture) he's always been an indoor dog, never once attacked anyone or even exhibited aggressive tendencies.

especially an interesting aspect is, at least I find that they exhibit human characteristics from facial responses to eye movements, actions. 

the only Con's I can think of is they destroy there toys really easy, can be a bit of a hassle when walking and are intimidating to others who fear the "pitbull" image. 

My response is all over the place but if you have anymore questions feel free to ask. thank you guys and enjoy your day.


----------



## JohnMoore (Jul 31, 2013)

The one thing I would recommend to owners of Labrabulls is to make sure their obedience training is started fairly early, and that their stubborn streak is handled while they're still young, that is if they have one. It's a mistake I made myself and it was tougher later on to handle him.

Other than that, it's the best dog I ever had, and it's my third one. I'd recommend one to anyone, but maybe not as a first dog in case they take after the pit bull side and they're a bit more stubborn. I read all the things others had to say about Pit Bulls, but I'm glad I got the puppy anyway.

Cheers, and sorry I resurrected this thread once again. I had to add my $0.02, since this is the one area I know a thing or two about .


----------



## Trillian (Jan 17, 2011)

Please please please stop calling him/her a labrabull or a pitador...PLEASE.

That being said I really hope you didn't purchase this puppy....

Jetta is my APBT x Lab mix I rescued from the euth list almost three years ago. I agree with what everyone has posted, get interactive chew toys and get them NOW. I would also suggest registering for training classes ASAP. Other then that it's kind of a waiting game to see what you get. Jetta looks like a perfect 50/50 blend of her two breeds but is VERY pitty in personality.


----------

